# Nissan N15 Supercharged :o)



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Guys and girls!  

Just saw a thread, where they questioned if it was possible to supercharge a GA16DE engine. And yes, it is  

Here is my car, hope you like it. Any respond would be great 









*First picture from when i got it.*













































*Sorry the dirty enginebay*









*The Supercharger (Rotrex) with the bracket*









*Setup from bottom*









*Bigger brakes ofcourse *


The car runs great and I have been driving with the setup for 4 months now. No complains from the engine at all. 

The car now got *126.5 kw / 201nm (172hp)* boost is *11.6 psi (0.8 bar)*

And a couple of movies.. enjoy 

Inside car

Outside car with lower speed.


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

awsome, where did you get your supercharger? how much did you pay? is it worth it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

looks good. i wish they had almeras here for us...


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Nikku said:


> awsome, where did you get your supercharger? how much did you pay? is it worth it?


Bought the supercharger (rotrex.com) of a friend. Almost brand new. With an intercooler and mf2 system for around 1700 USD. Maybe its expensive in the US, but not here 

And YES, its so worth it!! Mounted it all my self, just had proffs to adjust the fuel/air.
So nice to kick the SR20´s GTI ass! 

And thx for the kind words


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

thats a nice ride man.. I've never even seen one of those period..


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

KimJ said:


> Bought the supercharger (rotrex.com) of a friend. Almost brand new. With an intercooler and mf2 system for around 1700 USD. Maybe its expensive in the US, but not here
> 
> And YES, its so worth it!! Mounted it all my self, just had proffs to adjust the fuel/air.
> So nice to kick the SR20´s GTI ass!
> ...


how did you have to mount it? drill holes? how lond did it take you? was it difficult? sorry for all the questions, im highly considering this.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*GOOD QUESTION @ Nikku.*_ I'd like to know the same thing.. _

_The question is
"Would supercharging the GA16DE be cheaper and less work than adding a turbo to it??"
Personally i'm not looking for a great deal of power.. 170-180hp would be really good_..

*Question @ KimJ:*
What other modifications did you do to your engine before installing the superchager??
[cams? pulleys? valve springs?]


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

seven_b13 said:


> *GOOD QUESTION @ Nikku.*_ I'd like to know the same thing.. _
> 
> _The question is
> "Would supercharging the GA16DE be cheaper and less work than adding a turbo to it??"
> ...


out of the water its got to be a heck of alot less trouble to install than a turbo, although i've been looking them up and it looks like they run 1900+ so price wise there only a little better.


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

Yow dat ride look hard man. Respect


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Ill make a long explaination on how i did it,when i get home. And will try to answer your questions


----------



## croser2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very cool car!


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

*I used a bracket for a vw polo, and only needed to modify it a little.*









*But before I mounted the supercharger, i had to move the cooler, so there could be room for it. Then I mounted it, together with the oilcooler for the supercharger.* 









*Then I had to measure how long the* *v - rem* *should be.(see picture)* 









*Afterwards I weld the pipes and mounted the intercooler behind the horns. Its not the best to do,but i didnt wanted to let everyone know i have boost.  And it still gets plenty og cool air from the grill hole.*

*A fuel regulator got mounted, together with a bigger fuelpump (from a GTI) and 2 fuel injectors in the pipe that goes down in the inlet. (see picture)*









*Now the new mapsensor and mf2 system had to be installed by the tuning shop and be tuned in.

Before it finally worked properly, i had to get my clutch strengthened at a tuning shop. And that works super! The clutch can handle approx. 300nm now. *

*Everything internal, except the clutch is stock.*

*If you have any questions, then please ask. Ill try answer as fast as possible *

*Greetz
And merry xmas *


----------



## Pulza (Dec 9, 2006)

wow that's one nice ride


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ihad an idea to do that a few years ago but i never did. glad to see someone did it.


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey all 

Thought it was time for a little update. 

In the time that I havent updated my thread, I have been busy having my S1 cams installed and lowered my compression with a homemade lasercut headgasket spacer. 










But unfortunately thing went a little wrong and my headgasket blew.. So had to get the head machined again, buy new headgaskets and try again. But now we thightened the head harder with longer and stronger bolt and that did the job. 

Just had my car dynoed again with the new setup (and without turning up the boost). The result was *131kw* (_178hp_) and *202nm*, so a gain of *4.5kw* (_6hp_) and *1nm*  










But at good result for the upcoming project next week. 
My full *2"* excaust system is almost finished and we are going to raise the pressure to *14.5 psi* (*1 Bar*). Hoping it will give around *154.5kw.* (_210hp_) *Maybe more*???

So to try and keep the hp´s in the ground, I have bought some coilovers from K-Sports thats ready for being mounted.










Hope you like my little update 

Plz, any comments is great


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

that is just amazing, good job. im planning on turboing my ga16de but the supercharger just looks so much simpler.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

2" exhaust? that's a bit small. i'd reccomend atleast a 2.5" cat back. also, 14.7psi is 1 bar


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

hksilvia said:


> that is just amazing, good job. im planning on turboing my ga16de but the supercharger just looks so much simpler


Thanks very much! 
It is very simple  If you know what your doing  



Dustin said:


> 2" exhaust? that's a bit small. i'd reccomend atleast a 2.5" cat back. also, 14.7psi is 1 bar


Sorry, just used a converter on the net and that said 14.5psi, but nice to know 
Just got recommended 2" excaust. 2.5" is only necessary when you got over around 240hp.  Just what ive been told.


----------



## adifarulez (Jul 1, 2005)

what type of supercharged you buy from rotrex? Besides that where to plug in the supercharged? I missing something.


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

adifarulez said:


> what type of supercharged you buy from rotrex? Besides that where to plug in the supercharged? I missing something.


Its a C15-60 model. 

What you mean where to plug in the supercharger?


----------



## husny (Apr 7, 2007)

kimJ...your car using carburetor or injection?...my car engine using carburetor (ga16ds)...can supercharger fit with my carburetor engine?...


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Its almost the same as mounting a turbo. 
Mine is with injection, and i have heard that it should be a very difficuelt task to boost a carburated car.


----------



## adifarulez (Jul 1, 2005)

hello kimJ sorry for me to understand. I mean is where do you put the supercharged? are along side with the aircond compressor or below? Besides how much it cost? Are the supercharge plus with the oil cooler? And one more thing, How you put without throttle body?


----------



## husny (Apr 7, 2007)

kimj...that supercharge not sale in malaysia...can i order from you?...can you told me that rotrex supercharge price?...


----------



## thomastanb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

great job bro...beautiful body kit!!! perfect match!!!


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

*adifarulez.* What do you mean without throttle body? Thats the way they look in Denmark. Think you can buy the supercharger as a set, with oilcooler,canister and hoses.
I recommend that you find one used. Because they are REALLY expensive from new.

*Husny.* I´m sure you can order from a country near you, so the freight wont be that expensive, as it would be if I shipped it.

Thanks for the nice comments guys!


----------



## husny (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks kimj for your inform....


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Just wanted to show you a little movie and pics from the dyno meet with The nissanclub in Denmark.

I know that there are some non nissan,but it was an "open meet".

Think the list is like this. Maybe I forgot some.

Silvia - 215hp
Almera 1.6 std. - 113hp
Almera 1.6 Supercharged - 181hp
Almera GTIR - 230hp
Micra (purple) 1.6 - 123hp
Micra (green) 1.6 - 115hp
Sunny 1.4 - not messured
Sunny 1.6 - not messured
Sunny GTI - 187hp
200 sx - 113hp
Skyline R32 - 205hp
2* Primera STW SR20DE - 147hp
Primera SR20DE - 150hp
Golf 4 - 240hp
Skoda Octavia RS 203hp
BMW M5 - 400hp

*Movie*
Nissanklubbens effekt trÃ¦f 22. april 2007 - Google Video 

*Pics.*
Gallery - 22-04-07 Rullefelt Kvanløse

Nissanklubben.dk torsdag træf i Aalborg d.5/10


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

*Just went on a small photoshoot, so heres the result. Hope you like the pictures  As some may notice, then yes, I have changed the foglights 

Since last time I have now changed the clutch, to a Stage 5 competition clutch together with my jwt flywheel. Give nice quick revs 
Also installed an extern bosch fuelpump and changed the flywheel today for 1.2bar.
So lets see what happens * 
































































Enjoy


----------



## speedbird983 (Oct 22, 2007)

*question*

hey man, ive got an n15 pulsar 1.6 litre, what do u think about supercharging it? How did yours respond? where there any problems?? is yours the 1.6L??? if youve got the time it would be awesome if you wrote back. Cheers [email protected] - andy


----------

